# Braid or Mono? Whats your Choice?



## Bill Lamb (Sep 13, 2007)

I have an 8 ft and 12 ft combo with medium size spinners. I will be surf fishing Oak Island mid Oct. for spots, whiting, blues or whatever bites. Some say the new braids are stronger, smaller in diameter and will cast farther. Others say mono is the way to go. Whats the best choice for me?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

for that purpose...braid...sensetivity reasons. watch it tho. Most of the time youll be fishing right in the wash for those fish and it could get abbraised.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*I*

aint touchn this one....................opcorn:


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Why NOT braid?*

Do a search on Braided line on this site. Already tons of debate on braid vs. mono. The prevailing logic:

Braid very sensitive to abrasion. Even the sand will harm it and you'll eventually lose a fish because it will break. Its been for those who do use braid to use a top-shot of mono so it is the one that sits on the bottom, because its more "resistant" to abraision.

It has no stretch. Zero. So if you get a big fish strike you'll either break your line or a rod.

Braid is not good as a Shock lead for tossing lead. So if you are using a mono shock lead why have braid at all?

Braid is MUCH more expensive. I can get 900 yds of 15# mono for as little as $7. 150 yds of Braide is $14. So 900 yds is 6 times more or $63.

So its gets knicked up and you have to change it and it costs you a pretty penny.

The most widely accepted use of braid is for dedicated Shark applications and even in that situation we use 100-150yds to mono on top so it lies on the bottom instead of the braid. It resists abrasion better and absorbs the shock of the strike better.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*bill*

i may be a purist, but for the application you want it to fill, i would probably just stick with the mono -- you aren't castin that far to matter & you are not using a yak to get distance -- don't know why simple mono wouldn't suffice & frankly i don't much like the braids.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

BigEdD said:


> Do a search on Braided line on this site. Already tons of debate on braid vs. mono. The prevailing logic:
> 
> Braid very sensitive to abrasion. Even the sand will harm it and you'll eventually lose a fish because it will break. Its been for those who do use braid to use a top-shot of mono so it is the one that sits on the bottom, because its more "resistant" to abraision.
> 
> ...


 Hmmm.. I've used the stuff since it came out.. Stuff will without a doubt cast further,last TEN TIMES LONGER,smaller diameter,about a hundred times more sensitive because of the no stretch..
Mono will work fine for the application you want to use it for. For me anyway,every spinning rod I own has braid on it... Used mono for yrs,although the advantages of braid (to me anyway,therefore jmo) *outwieghted that of mono for sure..*

Also,imho the above quote from this poster is an excellent example of why some don't like braid.. IMHO,NONE of what he has said, have I ever seen while using braid for many yrs.. Although I would guess it not to be impossible,feel it highly unlikely for any of the above to happen,in my experience with the stuff..
With all this said it really is just personal preference.. As far as breaking a rod,breaking a fish off because of the no stretch factor,or not using it as a shock line,do a search and see those statements can be concidered by those that use braid as "wives tales".The proper lb test,type of rod to use,amount of drag used,can all be put into the catagory of common sense.. As far as it being more expensive,it IS without a doubt.. With that in mind,I have reels with 5 yr old fireline on them that I use regularly without breakoff..


----------



## mongosurf (Oct 3, 2005)

*Berkley Fireline*

Check out Berkley's Fire line. It is not a braid but has the strength of braid, it is more of a stranded super mono. 

It casts as far as a braid and 20lb line is the size of 8 lb line and has virtually no memory. Also it has less abrasion qualities than braid and will not cut in into the eyes of your rod.

When it first came out it only in smoke and yellow and people complained about it being too visable in clear water, but now they have a "crystal" version out that I have on my reels and I am quit impressed with it. The only knock I can find is that it is hard to cut with finger nail clippers.

It is on expensive side at $29.95 for 300 yards.

Here's a site with independent reviews>

http://www.epinions.com/Berkley_FireLine_Series_Fly_Lines/display_~reviews


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Well said DD, I don't fish with mono anymore, and haven't for about 10 years. If a better product is available use it.

PS All braids are not created equal, stick with Fireline or in the real light stuff PowerPro.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

braid is fine with medium and light spinning outfits- It is all I put on my spinners any more, have even gone to it on my light levewind outfits, tho mono still gets the nod for the heavy work and bigger conventionals.

Yeah mono is much cheaper, but as has been stated braid will last significantly longer than mono- so it's a bit of tradeoff- I go thru 3- 4 times as much mono as I would braid- so the intial investment can actually be cost effective- long as I am not fishing monster snag areas. 

:fishing:


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

thebeachcaster said:


> aint touchn this one....................opcorn:


Should have taken your advice. 
I guess all the mono guys are saying use it at your own risk...we're gonna keep quite and keep enjoying our mono.


----------



## Bill Lamb (Sep 13, 2007)

So if you were going to put new Fireline on a medium size surf outfit to catch spots, croakers
whiting and blues what lb test & color would you choose? Do you think its a whole lot better than Spidewire? Thank You, Bill


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

BigEdD said:


> Should have taken your advice.
> I guess all the mono guys are saying use it at your own risk...we're gonna keep quite and keep enjoying our mono.


Each has advantages and disadvantages, the same reasons some love it is used by the "other" side as an excuse to hate it. 

Here is my take- I don't use it for large critters- big drum, etc. I prefer mono in that situation.

THe fact that it is no strecth means it is very sensitive for bite detection. This is exactly what you want when forced to distance fish for smaller species- the spot, whiting, etc originally mentioned. You will cast further on spinning gear with thin braid than mono- period- and be able to detect nibbles at long range.

It's not a matter of which ones better- but like any other tools of the trade- which one is best suited for a particular application. 

BTW- I will use slightly less drag setting with braid vs. mono- that helps regards snapping/breaking rods/tearing up guides, etc.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

these posts always amaze me... 90% of the northerners use some sort of braid in the surf and love it, no problems with abrasion etc... 90% of the folks in Ga/Fl swear by mono and swear at braid... seems to be almost an even split in the central Atlantic region... 

Bill put braid on your light rod and mono on your heavy rod... try them and see what you like the best... I'm on the braid band wagon, been for 20+ years... I have some reels spooled with mono, but lean towards braid for near everything... the only big reels I have mono on are a couple 525's for the point and a Avet MXL for fishing off the head boats... the capt's around my area are wary of braid around the props...


----------



## mongosurf (Oct 3, 2005)

Bill Lamb said:


> So if you were going to put new Fireline on a medium size surf outfit to catch spots, croakers
> whiting and blues what lb test & color would you choose? Do you think its a whole lot better than Spidewire? Thank You, Bill


I would choose the "crystal" and either 14 or 20 lb Fire Line. Remember 20 lb fireline equals 8 lb mono in size, so why not "bull" up on the line in case you need to haul in something bigger.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Bill, let us know how it works out. It'd be interesting to know.


----------



## mongosurf (Oct 3, 2005)

*Just one thing on Fire Line*

If you looked at the website with the reviews you will notice they talk about possible knot slippage because the line is so "slick" and friction resistance.

I took a page from my Trout fishing days when tying flys on in hurry in the middle of the river and the trout are hitting and you just lost your best fly in knot slippage. 

Now that is pressure and pressure means mistakes in your knot. So I found a little product that Cablela's sells called "Loon UV Knot Sense". What this is, is a clear liquid adhesive in tube that will make any knot slip proof in 15 secs and the beauty is that it will NOT stick your fingers together like super glue.

Works like a champ on bonding mono, braid, etc to terminal tackle or hooks.

Here is Cabela's Web page for it.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ts&Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=loon&noImage=0


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Just an opinion..*



mongosurf said:


> If you looked at the website with the reviews you will notice they talk about possible knot slippage because the line is so "slick" and friction resistance.
> 
> I took a page from my Trout fishing days when tying flys on in hurry in the middle of the river and the trout are hitting and you just lost your best fly in knot slippage.
> 
> ...


 *Being completely honest..* Never used super glue or any other product for holding my knots together..I've used the same knots I generally use in mono-nail,uni,bimini,and even a no-name. Haven't even put more wraps into the knots. As far as big fish,drum up to 50lb and cobes up to 80 all on fireline.. NEVER a problem with knot slipage.. Not sure what the deal is with that other than the fact that a clinch,possibly a spider (never tried tieing that in braid) can slip.. 
I use the stuff mainly for lure fishing.. I've found bottom fishing,other that wreck fishing (works super for that)imho,doesn't work as well with braid as with mono..

Bill,if you aren't going to be throwing big baits into a heavy current trying to hold bottom,imo use braid on both.. The times I have used braid in stiff currents or nasty breakers,have found it not to do as well as mono.. I'd use 6lb diameter 14lb test fireline on the smaller outfit and use 8lb diameter 20lb test on the larger outfit..
Most spinners nowadays come with a spare spool.. Put mono on one and braid on the other,then if you don't like the braid,the mono's there for backup..
Like has been said above,to each his or her own preference.. 
PS Only other braid I have tried is the suffix,that also works very well..


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*For what its worth...Not much really.*

I usually dont harp in on these arguments but I use braid too on my spinning reels...

I though have had problems with braid in the past catching flounder over oyster beds and inshore wrecks. My problems; line under load would get cut on the sharp edges. Same deal with pilings. I switched back over to mono afterwards. I recently have switched back to braid to give it another chance since there has been more advances....I keep an open mind, we'll see.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Firespyder7 said:


> I usually dont harp in on these arguments but I use braid too on my spinning reels...
> 
> I though have had problems with braid in the past catching flounder over oyster beds and inshore wrecks. My problems; line under load would get cut on the sharp edges. Same deal with pilings. I switched back over to mono afterwards. I recently have switched back to braid to give it another chance since there has been more advances....I keep an open mind, we'll see.


 Ryan,you using a mono or flouro leader in front?? I've always used at least a 2 ft flouro leader no matter what I was fishing for with fireline.. Fished it around jettys,and pilings in Ocock with no real problems,other than getting cut off once and a while,but that can happen with mono as well.. Not saying that WILL solve the abrassion problem,but it could help,imo..


----------



## dlwedd (Aug 28, 2006)

*Hey Bill*

I am an avid bottom fisherman. I dont chase the big fish and dont have an expensive heaver. I fish for spot, whiting, and pomps from the planks and ocassionally from the sand. I tried braid with no success (lost too many riggs). I have found that Suffix mono works the best for spinners for short casts. I have been using it for the last 4 years and have not had any problems. I used it last month at OI fishing from the surf on a family vacation w/a 12 footer and got plenty of distance (even casting over a sand bar which extended the length of the beach as far as I could see each way in front of the house we rented). 
I know this is a sensitive issue (mono vs braid) arround here but I still value all the information I have gathered by reading the replies posted here. One of the most important things I have learned is read all the replies to your post, compile all the information, try all the ones you feel are logical, and adopt the ones that work best for you.


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

Braid on all spinners and mono on most everything else. 

I like the Suffix braid. I used PP for a long time but tried the Suffix and like it more. Personal choice. Nothing with PP, I have some bottom drop reels that have the same PP on it I put there over three years ago and I still use it. 

Knots: I use a bimini in the braid with mono tied on with a uni and have never had it come apart (note: no glue) 

Braid out casts, more sensitive, and with a flouro leader it's hard to beat. Mono is cheaper yes but it's like buying a cheap pair of shoes; you can buy lots of the same pair of cheap shoes lots of times because the wear out or pay for the more expensive pair one time because they last. 

I like braid, there I said it!!

That's my story and I'm sticken too it!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I was using mono previously*

I'm using flouro now. I was telling ward one day to tie his braid up to two object pulling them tight and run something sharp over the braid to see how easy it will cut. I havnt had problems with it unless around wrecks and such. For casting into the surf or from the boats using lures...Hadnt had a problem though.

On that note, while at the old lighthouse site just before it was moved, I friend and I hit a good blue and trout blitz right there at the first groin. We were up on top of it casting out along to the south. SOme of the bigger fish were breaking off real easy. I ended up with just enough braid left to make a cast and the knot would stop the lure. I surfed there the following spring and during a low tide I could se the piece of steel laid over into the wash that eating me up.....

BUt like I said...Im giving it another shot.....


----------



## Bill Lamb (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry to ask stupid questions but what is flouro, PP and Suffix braid? You guys have really been helpful, thank you! Last question, if I buy Firewire do I need to cover the spool with mono before I wind the Firewire on the spool? Also, I see the Spanish are biting on the pier now, any chance of catching them surf fishing? Do I use Gotcha plugs & spoons?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Every Spinner I own*

has PP on it 15 4 on the mackish rods and 8 1 on the trout rods.. Mono on all heavers.. JAM


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

my only use for braid is when i do a mono-braid-mono fill on my conventionals....other than that, i dont use the stuff



~SMOKE~


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

No Question is stupid. Some can be answered by doing a search on this site; most of the stuff has been discussed before.

Flouro is Flourocarbon line - used as leader directly to the hook - because it becomes invisible in water. Flounder in particular are VERY discriminating. If they see hook, line they will shy away. So flurocarbon is used. I make all my non-wire rigs with it.

PP is Powerpro a brand of braided line. Most who use braid use PP.

Someone correct me if I am wrong, but Firewire is Fireline a type of superline that I believe is mono wrapped like braid.

SPanish in the surf - possible, but best bet is a pier with deeper water; and you can use Gotcha's but I hear they like Stingsilvers best.

Hope it helps. Good luck.



Bill Lamb said:


> Sorry to ask stupid questions but what is flouro, PP and Suffix braid? You guys have really been helpful, thank you! Last question, if I buy Firewire do I need to cover the spool with mono before I wind the Firewire on the spool? Also, I see the Spanish are biting on the pier now, any chance of catching them surf fishing? Do I use Gotcha plugs & spoons?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

BigEdD said:


> No Question is stupid. Some can be answered by doing a search on this site; most of the stuff has been discussed before.
> 
> Flouro is Flourocarbon line - used as leader directly to the hook - because it becomes invisible in water. Flounder in particular are VERY discriminating. If they see hook, line they will shy away. So flurocarbon is used. I make all my non-wire rigs with it.
> 
> ...


Ed dont take this wrong but some of your info is tainted ... 
The most widely accepted use of braid is for dedicated Shark applications NOT TRUE and highly opinionated
Flounder in particular are VERY discriminating. If they see hook, line they will shy away. So flurocarbon is used. I make all my non-wire rigs with it. ALSO NOT TRUE and highly opinionated.

This whole topic is highly opinionated but some facts are present as DD has stated.
I use braid on all spinners but 1 and thats for stripers ... why? I found in strong current (for stripers)the fish will rip a hole in its mouth and get off not to mention them just ripping trebbles completely off lures. I could probably loosen the drag more and get away wit it but it'd take forever to land and reveing said fish would be hard if at all possible.
I also use mono for FW.
Firespyder ... I dont know what to say about your experience except thats unfortunate ... I had never had any of those problems .


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

And that's your opinion.

One more question...did you give him an answer to his question?




hengstthomas said:


> Ed dont take this wrong but some of your info is tainted ...
> The most widely accepted use of braid is for dedicated Shark applications NOT TRUE and highly opinionated
> Flounder in particular are VERY discriminating. If they see hook, line they will shy away. So flurocarbon is used. I make all my non-wire rigs with it. ALSO NOT TRUE and highly opinionated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I've used both a good bit. I love the no-stretch sensitivity of braid, it casts great and it allows me to put a ton of line on just about every rig I've got.
However.......
Braid is less forgiving in several senses. A little abrasion will compromise it instantly, and the no stretch makes it harder on your equipment. Additionally if your hands are soaked you've got to be careful with the ultra-thin diameter stuff, it'll cut you pretty easily. 
That said, I see no reason not to put braid on your surf spinning outfits, and personally I run it on my heaver and it does alright. I've had shock leader knots slip but it has almost always been the uni knot in the mono slipping resultant of my negligence. Freshwater fishing, before I learned the improved clinch was a no-no I lost a few fish and lures to knot slippage. If you're going to use braid, be sure to learn the uni knot and the palomar if you haven't already. Fishing in the surf I've had no problems with line abrasion from the sand alone. Targeting stripers in a local tailrace (high current, very rocky with alot of tangled line everywhere) I've done well with it too, using a couple feet of mono leader I haven't had any real problems with abrasion and when I hook big globs of line wrapped around rocks and what not I almost always get my bucktail back. 
Back to your original question.....for fishing for the little stuff in the suds and beyond you want all the sensitivity you can get. I'd say use 20-30lb braid, this will give you plenty of line, plenty of line strength, and you'll be able to detect every little hit even on your longest casts.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

BigEdD said:


> No Question is stupid. Some can be answered by doing a search on this site; most of the stuff has been discussed before.
> 
> Flouro is Flourocarbon line - used as leader directly to the hook - because it becomes invisible in water. Flounder in particular are VERY discriminating. If they see hook, line they will shy away. So flurocarbon is used. I make all my non-wire rigs with it.
> 
> ...


 I've never heard of Firewire,I think you are thinking of Spiderwire.. I've always considered it braid,but as some say it may be a superline instead?? Not sure,but it has no stretch and performs just like any other braid.. 

Spainish can be caught in the surf,at least here on the OBX.. Generally we use stingsilvers or thier imitations,such as glass minnows.. Variety of colors,and in some cases they will hit one color over another..
On the planks use a gotcha for sure,but there are instances when a stingsilver at long range can catch more.. Might even get a false abacore in the process.. Saw several last weekend and was kickin meself in the arse,cause all I brought was my heaver,after da big redone dat didn't show.. 

Hengstthomas,can't understand about pulling hooks on stripers?? Are you jiggin?? Yeah,some get loose,but so many more bites are detected,therefore more caught fish,or at least that's the way I look at it.. Stripers were what got me hooked on fireline.. At the Cheasbay tunnel,with mono could barely feel the strikes,but with fireline you could feel them breath on it..  JMHO


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

mono


----------

